# Space Wolves vs Dark Angels



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The new Dark Angels have most of the tricks they had before in terms of Deathwing, Ravenwing and the Greenwing. 

I have been leaning more towards Plasma Cannons on my Long Fangs than I had during 6th Edition. I still field 3 missile launchers but I have been adding in 2 Plasma Cannons also. 

I have yet to run against a Ravenwing force, and feel it could be a issue with my typical playstyle. I prefer drop pod armies and the mobility of the Ravenwing is something I have been thinking about. Do any of you have tips on how you handle the Ravenwing?


----------

